# Our first month on Fromms



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

At daisy's monthly check in with the vet in August she was 2.09 lbs at 4.5 months. I ordered her Fromm surf and turf and am mixing it with a bit of canned grain free blue buffalo. I'm happy to say at her September check in, Daisy was 2.4lbs at 5.5 months! I know she's growing as she gets older but she's definitely eating more, itching less, and has fewer tear stains. 

I've already ordered a 3 months supply of the beef flavor since it's one of the few flavors without chicken. I also ordered a case of grain free and chicken free canned food from Wellness. Amazon Prime is a Godsend when you live on a military base in South Korea!

Here she is after her bath on Sunday


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like you are using the exact mix that I use. I use Wellness 95% Lamb as a topper with the Fromm Four Star beef. It has worked well for us. Glad you are seeing results too.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Daisy is so cute! I love her big eyes! :wub:
I am glad you are able to get good food for her.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

The food arrived. 3- 4 lb bags of beef frittata and 12 large cans of wellness salmon, whitefish and herring. I was a little hesatant mixing beef with fish but I think the mix of proteins will be good and there's no grains or chicken. 

From reviews I thought a 4 lb bag would last a month but we're only half way through it so what I got should last 6 months or so considering they're sealed bags and I keep them in a cabinet. 

She really does have big eyes! I was worried when my husband got her that she was a chi mix. Here's one of her first pics at 3 and a half months old. I didn't know about the different coats and she is just so small. She's definitely growing into her eyes.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine have done well on Fromms. It eliminated Boo's tear stains as well. We do not use the grain-free ones but they love the Duck and Sweet Potato and we have tried the Chicken and Veg with good results.


----------



## Ahua (Jun 6, 2015)

My Ozzie is on Fromm's Small Breed Adult food. It's the purple bag. His tear staining has reduced, but not by much. It's still there, but as long as I watch the treats I give him, it's all pretty good.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Her tear stains didn't reduce too much but she did stop constantly itching herself. She just got spayed yesterday and had 11 baby teeth removed and already, cleaning her eyes this morning was much easier.


----------

